# شوية اكسسوارات مخصوص لمنتدى الكنيسه



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2010)

*شوية اكسسوارات تزيين المواضيع مخصوص لمنتدى الكنيسه*

*سلام ونعمه*


*اليوم عملت شويه اكسسوارات مخصوصين للمنتدى واتمنى تعجبكم *







































*يتبـــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 مايو 2010)

*يتبـــــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 مايو 2010)

*يتبـــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 مايو 2010)

*يتبــــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 مايو 2010)

*يتبــــع*
​


----------



## besm alslib (2 مايو 2010)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























*يتبــــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2010)




----------



## candy shop (3 مايو 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه جدااااااااا


تسلم ايدك حبيبتى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مايو 2010)

حقيقي تصميمات روعه .

الرب يباركك .


----------



## besm alslib (3 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


>







​


----------



## besm alslib (3 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه جدااااااااا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتى
> ...


*مبسوطه كتير ان تصميماتي البسيطه عجبوكي*

*وبالنسبه الي الاروع هو مرورك المميز*

*شكرا لمرورك واطرائك الغالي *​


----------



## besm alslib (3 مايو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> حقيقي تصميمات روعه .
> 
> الرب يباركك .



*سعيده ان تصميماتي البسيطه عجبتك*

*شكرا لمرورك اللطيف *
​


----------



## loly80 (3 مايو 2010)

في منتهي الجمال حقيقيييييييييي


----------



## zezza (3 مايو 2010)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووين اووووووووووووى ..تسلم الايادى 

شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## besm alslib (4 مايو 2010)

loly80 قال:


> في منتهي الجمال حقيقيييييييييي



*سعيده بمرورك وان تصميماتي البسيطه عجبتك*

*شكرا على مرورك اللطيف*​


----------



## besm alslib (4 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووين اووووووووووووى ..تسلم الايادى
> 
> شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*مبسوطه كتير انهم عجبوكي *

*وشكرا لمرورك الغالي *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

مجموعه راااااااااااااااااائعه
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## besm alslib (4 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مجموعه راااااااااااااااااائعه
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*مبسوطه كتير انهم عجبوك *

*شكرا لمرورك الغالي*​


----------



## Mason (5 مايو 2010)

*تصميمات أكثر من رائعة *
*تسلم الأيادى أختى *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## besm alslib (5 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *تصميمات أكثر من رائعة *
> *تسلم الأيادى أختى *
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​



*سعيده ان التصميمات عجبوكي *

*نورتي الموضوع *

*شكرا لمرورك الغالي عزيزتي *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2010)

تصميمات كتييير حلوة
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## besm alslib (5 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> تصميمات كتييير حلوة
> تسلم ايديكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا عزيزتي على مرورك الغالي*

*وسعيده ان تصميماتي البسيطه عجبوكي*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (5 مايو 2010)

besm alsalib 

                     تصميمـــــــــــــات رائعـــــــــــــــــــة
                    ممكـــــــــــــــــــن استعملهــــــــــا؟

                    عاشـــــت ايــــدك


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

يا بنتى يا حبيبتى 
مش قلت لك من الاول 
انتى فنانة 

قلتوا اطلعوا من البلد 

روعة تصميماتك حبيتى 

ربنا يزيد موهبتك الجميلة 
اللى ليا فيها نصيب الاسد 

بحبك جدا وجدا جدا بسم الصليب


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

*اشياء رائعة يا بسم الصليب

كل شيء شغل يدوي

مغرم به كتير

الك كل الشكر*


----------



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> besm alsalib
> 
> تصميمـــــــــــــات رائعـــــــــــــــــــة
> ممكـــــــــــــــــــن استعملهــــــــــا؟
> ...


*سعيده كتير انها عجبتك *
*واكيد هيسعدني كتير لو تم استعمالها لاني عاملاها مخصوص للمنتدى *
*للي بيحبو يزوقو مواضيعهم *
*شكرا لمرورك الغالي*​


----------



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يا بنتى يا حبيبتى
> مش قلت لك من الاول
> انتى فنانة
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه حبيبت قلبي سعيده كتير بمرورك ورايك*

*واكيد انتي عارفا ان رايك يهمني بشكل شخصي جدا*

*ولهيك طلبت منك تشوفيهم ومبسوطه انهم عجبوكي*

*وع فكره انا كمان بحبك جدا وجدا جدا حبيبتي اسميشال*​


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2010)

*عسل زى الى عملاهم تسلم اييييدك يا قمر تعيشى وتتحفينا بتصميماتك الجميلة*


----------



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *اشياء رائعة يا بسم الصليب
> 
> كل شيء شغل يدوي
> 
> ...


*الرائع اخي الغالي هو مرورك المميز دائما*

*سعيده كتير انهم عجبوك *


*شكرا لمرورك الغالي كتير *​


----------



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *عسل زى الى عملاهم تسلم اييييدك يا قمر تعيشى وتتحفينا بتصميماتك الجميلة*


*العسل هو مرورك وكلامك اللي احلى من العسل *

*مبسوطه انهم عجبوكي يا قمرايه *

*ومبسوطه اكتر بمرورك الغالي عليا جدا *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مايو 2010)

*جامدين جداااااااااااااااااااا
يسلم ابداعك يا بسم الصليب​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*في منتهي الجمال*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## asmicheal (9 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههه حبيبت قلبي سعيده كتير بمرورك ورايك*​
> 
> *واكيد انتي عارفا ان رايك يهمني بشكل شخصي جدا*​
> *ولهيك طلبت منك تشوفيهم ومبسوطه انهم عجبوكي*​
> *وع فكره انا كمان بحبك جدا وجدا جدا حبيبتي اسميشال*​


 


:download:


معلش يعنى 
وما الحب الا للحبيب اولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


التصميمات اللى مدلعانى بيها 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132763



اروع بكتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


اكرر 

اروع بكتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

 حبيبتى بسم الصليب احبك جدا وجدا جدا


----------



## besm alslib (9 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *جامدين جداااااااااااااااااااا
> يسلم ابداعك يا بسم الصليب​*




*مبسوطه كتير انهم عجبوكي حبيبتي*

*شكرا لمرورك وتشجيعك الغالي*​


----------



## besm alslib (9 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *في منتهي الجمال*
> *ميرسي ليك*​


*الجمال هو مرورك الغالي*

*شكرا عزيزتي لمرورك وتشجيعك*​


----------



## besm alslib (9 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> معلش يعنى
> ...




*وانا كمان حبيبتي بحبك جدا وجدا جدا *

*يسلملي مرورك ومتابعتك الغاليه حبيبت قلبي *​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (10 مايو 2010)

_وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

رووووووووووووووووعة بجد تسلم ايدك يا قمر ربنا يباركك ​_


----------



## besm alslib (10 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> رووووووووووووووووعة بجد تسلم ايدك يا قمر ربنا يباركك ​_




*الروعه بجد هو مرورك الغالي *

*كتير مبسوطه ان تصميماتي البسيطه عجبوكي *

*شكرا لمرورك الغالي *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2010)

*بجد حلويييييييييييييييين خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص.........
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *بجد حلويييييييييييييييين خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص.........
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​



*شكرا اخي لمرورك وتشجعيك الغالي*

*الرب يبارك تعبك *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2010)

منتهى منتهى منتهى الروووووووووووووووعة 

بحب قووووووووي الحجات دي

تسلم الايادي و احلى تقييم كمان ​


----------



## besm alslib (20 مايو 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> منتهى منتهى منتهى الروووووووووووووووعة
> 
> بحب قووووووووي الحجات دي
> 
> تسلم الايادي و احلى تقييم كمان ​



*الروعه اللي بجد واللي واسعدني كتير هو مرورك *

*ولما ملكة الفوتوشوب تقول عن تصاميمي حلوين فدي شهاده غاليه علي جداااااا وبعتز فيها جدا جدا*


*شكرا حبيبتي لمرورك وتشجيعك الغاليين كتيرررر جدا*
​


----------



## vetaa (24 مايو 2010)

*حقيقى الموضوع جميل*
*زى اغلب مواضيعك اللى بشوفها*

*وفى انتظار كل جديدك بسرعه*

*يثبت*​


----------



## besm alslib (24 مايو 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *حقيقى الموضوع جميل*
> *زى اغلب مواضيعك اللى بشوفها*
> 
> *وفى انتظار كل جديدك بسرعه*
> ...



*شكرا عزيزتي على مرورك وتشجيعك الغاليين كتيرررر  علي*

*وشكرا كتيررررررر على تثبيت الموضوع *

*مره تانيه شكرا لمرورك الغالي اللي اسعدني كتيرررر*

*الرب يباركك *
​


----------



## نفرتاري (26 مايو 2010)

*تسلم ايدك ياجميل
بجد فى غاية الروعة
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2010)

روووووووووووعه باسم الصليب
بجد تحفه
سلم ايديكي


----------



## besm alslib (28 مايو 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *تسلم ايدك ياجميل*
> *بجد فى غاية الروعة*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*


 

*شكرا عزيزتي على مرورك الغالي *

*وسعيده كتير انهم عجبوكي* ​


----------



## besm alslib (28 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> روووووووووووعه باسم الصليب
> بجد تحفه
> سلم ايديكي


 
*الروعه عزيزتي هو مرورك المميز دائما*

*شكرا على مرورك الغالي وتشجيعك الرقيق*​


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

جميلة جداااااااا


----------



## besm alslib (24 أغسطس 2010)

mony mooh قال:


> جميلة جداااااااا



*مبسوطه كتير انهم عجبوك *

*شكرا لمرورك*
​


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

متميز جدااااااااااا..بجحد راااااااااااائع..مشكور


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2010)

الرب يباركك


شكرا لجمال التصاميم

​


----------



## ارووجة (25 أغسطس 2010)

تصاميم راقية كتيييييييييييييييير
كتييييييييييييييييييير حبيتهن عنجد كلك زوق
الرب يباركك


----------



## besm alslib (25 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> متميز جدااااااااااا..بجحد راااااااااااائع..مشكور




*شكرا على مرورك وتشجيعك *
​


----------



## besm alslib (25 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> الرب يباركك
> 
> 
> شكرا لجمال التصاميم
> ...




*اشكرك اخي لمرورك وتشجيعك الغالي *
​


----------



## besm alslib (25 أغسطس 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> تصاميم راقية كتيييييييييييييييير
> كتييييييييييييييييييير حبيتهن عنجد كلك زوق
> الرب يباركك



*شكراااااااااا على كلامك الحلو وتشجيعك الغالي*

*واكيد كتير بيسعدني من عبقرية الفوتوشوب ان تقول تصاميمي انها حلوة*
​


----------



## emadramzyaiad (28 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## mero_engel (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد  حاجه نفتخر بيها ونفتخر بوجودك معانا
تصاميم رائعه جداااا
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
ودايما تمتعينا بتصاميمك الجميله
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## besm alslib (4 أكتوبر 2010)

emadramzyaiad قال:


> تسلم ايدك




*الله يسلمك وشكرا لمرورك اللطيف
*​


----------



## besm alslib (4 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> بجد  حاجه نفتخر بيها ونفتخر بوجودك معانا
> تصاميم رائعه جداااا
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> ودايما تمتعينا بتصاميمك الجميله
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك




*الجميل والرائع بجد هو مرورك وتشجيعك الغاليين كتير علي 

تسلميلي حبيبتي على اطلالتك الغاليه وكلامك الرقيق
*​


----------



## just member (4 أكتوبر 2010)

كلهم زيى السكر واحلى تقيم الك اختنا العزيزة
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 أكتوبر 2010)

تصميمات متميزة فعلا
تستاهل احلى تقييم
مرسي ليكي
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​


----------



## govany shenoda (6 أكتوبر 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه جدااااااااا


تسلم ايدك حبيبتى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الصليب عليكي يعني يا بسم الصليب
بجد ذوقك تحفة جدا ورقيق زيك
فعلا تصميمات في منتهي الجمال
احلي تقييم ليكي يا عسل
تسلم ايدك يا قمر وربنا يعوضك علي تعبك
ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## mina_nor (7 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## besm alslib (7 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> كلهم زيى السكر واحلى تقيم الك اختنا العزيزة
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك




*السكر والحلو بجد هو مرورك الغالي 

وشكرا كتير عالتقييم 
*​


----------



## besm alslib (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> تصميمات متميزة فعلا
> تستاهل احلى تقييم
> مرسي ليكي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​




*شكرا عزيزتي على مرورك وتشجيعك الغاليين 

وميرسي كتير عالتقييم
*​


----------



## besm alslib (7 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه جدااااااااا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتى
> ...




*بجد ما في اروع ولا الذ من مرورك اللي بعتز فيه

تسلميلي حبيبتي على مرورك وتشجيعك اللي احلى من العسل
*​


----------



## besm alslib (7 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بسم الصليب عليكي يعني يا بسم الصليب
> بجد ذوقك تحفة جدا ورقيق زيك
> فعلا تصميمات في منتهي الجمال
> احلي تقييم ليكي يا عسل
> ...




*كلامك وذوقك بجد واسلوبك نور الموضوع واسعدني كتيررررررر

شكرا عزيزتي على مرورك الغالي وعلى تشجيعك المميز 

وميرسي كتيررررر على التقييم
*​


----------



## besm alslib (7 أكتوبر 2010)

mina_nor قال:


>




*شكرا على مرورك اللطيف
*​


----------



## جون امير (15 أكتوبر 2010)

حقيقي تصميمات روعه


----------



## bant el mase7 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## qwyui (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تصميمات فوق الرائع انا حملتهم مرسسسسسى


----------



## maryoma_jesus (26 يناير 2011)

ربنا يعوض محبتكم علي اعمالكم المرسومة بالبهجة لمن يراها


----------



## soso a (1 مارس 2011)

*حقيقى ررررررررررررررررررروعة جدا جدا   

الرب يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## alaura (9 مارس 2011)

ربنا يباركك تصميمات رائعة


----------



## ahraf ayad (6 أبريل 2011)

فى منتهى والجمال ولى طلب اتمنى اتعلم ازاى اعمل نفس التصميمات دى


----------



## †السريانيه† (10 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك للمنتدى​


----------



## tonyturboman (25 يونيو 2011)




----------



## جومانا2011 (14 يوليو 2011)

روووووووووووووووووووعة
فنانة بجد
تسلم ايدك


----------

